
Ask HN: Postgres or MySQL in 2020? - RomanPushkin
In 2016 Uber Engineering Switched from Postgres to MySQL. What would be your choice in 2020?
======
emteycz
Postgres, because of TimescaleDB, PostGIS, Row-level Security, and
Postgraphile/Hasura etc.

